# frozen white..



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

ok guys, picking the new car up on saturday in the above colour, I'm in a few minds about LSP choice particually with winter looming. I've already got the werkstat acrylic kit, but I'm thinking of getting another bottle of Zaino Z2 for it, or do I go for a paste wax - I have vic's collectors, lusso oro, FK #2685, a small sample of Raceglaze 42, Autobrite Addiction and last but not least Celeste Dettaglio. help me decide 

kev


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

You clearly dont need much else there my friend, Personally i'd go werkstat then celeste on top :thumb: New RS I assume?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

888-Dave said:


> You clearly dont need much else there my friend, Personally i'd go werkstat then celeste on top :thumb: New RS I assume?


that would be an interesting combo..
I wish! lol, nope mk7 fiesta zetec-s


----------



## ScoobyDan (Aug 26, 2006)

I usually use Werkstat on my white car in the winter months. I find it gives a really nice finish and is so easy to keep topped up even in cold , damp conditions. Z2 also looks great on white but can be so fussy to apply at this time of year unless you have a nice warm garage to work in.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

ScoobyDan said:


> I usually use Werkstat on my white car in the winter months. I find it gives a really nice finish and is so easy to keep topped up even in cold , damp conditions. Z2 also looks great on white but can be so fussy to apply at this time of year unless you have a nice warm garage to work in.


Jett being so easy to use is making me lean towards werksat tbh. some say the durability is poor though?...


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> that would be an interesting combo..
> I wish! lol, nope mk7 fiesta zetec-s


Nothing wrong with those. I really like the look of them. Diesel is it?


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> that would be an interesting combo..
> I wish! lol, nope mk7 fiesta zetec-s


Be a good combo though eh... 
I wont tell the Mrs, she is absolutely bustin for one of those. Crackin little cars. PICS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Blazebro said:


> Nothing wrong with those. I really like the look of them. Diesel is it?


petrol, tbh I love my ST but it's just too expensive to run. the new one is cheaper to insure, tax is nearly half and it'll be less thirsty..
oh, and it was up for £11k, loaded with options easily £17k brand new


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> petrol, tbh I love my ST but it's just too expensive to run. the new one is cheaper to insure, tax is nearly half and it'll be less thirsty..
> oh, and it was up for £11k, loaded with options easily £17k brand new


Sounds like a winner there. Great colour. I hate tax time


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

888-Dave said:


> Be a good combo though eh...
> I wont tell the Mrs, she is absolutely bustin for one of those. Crackin little cars. PICS!!!!!!!!!












rubbish iPhone camera 
I'll get some more pics over the weekend if I get the chance to wash it


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Blazebro said:


> Sounds like a winner there. Great colour. I hate tax time


£110 for a year plays £200 for a year..


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> £110 for a year plays £200 for a year..


The wifes is £45 and he dads Fiesta is freeeeeeee plays my second from top £300 ish.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I should get one of these, really nice cars. 

Are they easy enough to lower a touch? Do they do Eibach's for these Kev? Lowered and dark wheels and it'd look superb!!

As for light paint, Werkstat is good, but I prefer Zaino, so I'd say you get some Z2


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Blazebro said:


> The wifes is £45 and he dads Fiesta is freeeeeeee plays my second from top £300 ish.


poxy government


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

RussZS said:


> I should get one of these, really nice cars.
> 
> Are they easy enough to lower a touch? Do they do Eibach's for these Kev? Lowered and dark wheels and it'd look superb!!
> 
> As for light paint, Werkstat is good, but I prefer Zaino, so I'd say you get some Z2


I think eibach springs are available for the new fiesta but I'm not sure if they fit the zetec-s. I know the book figures make these out to be slow but tbh it doesn't feel much slower than my ST apart from top end pull, from what I could gauge on the test drive.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

^ In the real world I don't think you'll notice any difference. And IMO they look so much better. I want the wife to get one.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Blazebro said:


> ^ In the real world I don't think you'll notice any difference. And IMO they look so much better. I want the wife to get one.


true, and it might not attract all the local saxo drivers like the ST does lol
it's only a 1.6 but it's 120 bhp iirc


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

There's a mountune kit for it too, which takes it up to 145bhp iirc. I think it's a blown 1.6, same as the peugeot one???????


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

How much is the Moutune kit, any idea please?

I could well be tempted. Lots of warranty again too


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Yep:

http://www.mountuneperformance.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=141&Itemid=58


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

normally aspirated engine, mountune kit adds 20bhp, not alot for the money really..


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thats a good increase for NA (nearly 20%!)

I love the look with the yellow bits too!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

I'll be leaving mine standard for now but I might get a set of them rather nice looking mountune mats


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Brand new car! Surely an ideal time to try something like Gtechniq or one ofthese new sealants (well, new to me). I'e seen Optiseal used on a white Fiesta a couple of week ago, it really suited the colour, very sharp and clean and it seems to stay that way! As soon as i get mine fully corrected i'll be using sealants without a doubt.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

not brand new pete - 59 reg with 8k miles  would never buy brand new tbh.
I have been uming and aring about some gtechniq for the wheels..


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

I can't believe how Fiestas have come on over the years. They've gone from a runabout, to a very desirable car packed with all the latest kit. I couldn't believe how good quality (and big) the interior is! The guy i know is getting the C5 wheel stuff and the interior stuff by them for his car, looks like impressive stuff.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

pete5570 said:


> I can't believe how Fiestas have come on over the years. They've gone from a runabout, to a very desirable car packed with all the latest kit. I couldn't believe how good quality (and big) the interior is! The guy i know is getting the C5 wheel stuff and the interior stuff by them for his car, looks like impressive stuff.


they are pretty big inside. when we went to look at the car, my dad sat in the drivers seat with it quite a way back (how it would be for him) and i had plenty of leg room sitting behind the drivers seat. we're both 6 footers too.
the wheels are quite an 'open' design so should be easy to clean anyway - drums on the back too so no dust from them


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> that would be an interesting combo..
> I wish! lol, nope mk7 fiesta zetec-s


get some pics up kev and welcome to the frozen white club


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

His car is the 1.6tdci 3 dr with zetec s trim (sure that's right),couldn't believe the stuff it's got, Blue tooth, cracking sony MP3 ice, the lot. Wish my old Jag had half the kit that's got!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

pete5570 said:


> His car is the 1.6tdci 3 dr with zetec s trim (sure that's right),couldn't believe the stuff it's got, Blue tooth, cracking sony MP3 ice, the lot. Wish my old Jag had half the kit that's got!


lol, the first owner of this one specc'd it right up as its got usb socket, bluetooth, voice control, street pack, side skirts etc. easily £17k brand new..


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

RussZS said:


> How much is the Moutune kit, any idea please?
> 
> I could well be tempted. Lots of warranty again too


i paid £1299 for mine fitted to the car from new russ worth every penny mines was making 153bhp on the rollers and with a cam upgrade for stage 2 in the pipe line i cant wait,it seems alot of money but the pumaspeed kit is not much less with no ecu remap and you keep that warranty with mountune :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

andrewst500 said:


> get some pics up kev and welcome to the frozen white club


forgot you had one andrew, how's it been so far? you use swissvax glacier (iirc) on your one don't you, whats durability like? will get soe pics up when ive cleaned it - might not be until next weekend though as ive got alot to do this weekend


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

andrewst500 said:


> i paid £1299 for mine fitted to the car from new russ worth every penny mines was making 153bhp on the rollers and with a cam upgrade for stage 2 in the pipe line i cant wait,it seems alot of money but the pumaspeed kit is not much less with no ecu remap and you keep that warranty with mountune :thumb:


1.6 in ST power teritory, nice  did you get a standard bhp figure on the rollers?


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

i love it kev ive put the mountune carbon fibre splitter on it and the matswhich are very good spoiler extensions next and hopefully the cam upgrade,the swissvax has been great still beading well,ive been using planet polish shine & seal on the wheels works really well


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> 1.6 in ST power teritory, nice  did you get a standard bhp figure on the rollers?


its never been standard mountune from new:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

andrewst500 said:


> i love it kev ive put the mountune carbon fibre splitter on it and the matswhich are very good spoiler extensions next and hopefully the cam upgrade,the swissvax has been great still beading well,ive been using planet polish shine & seal on the wheels works really well


ive already got my eye on the moutune mats - for summer anyway  
any pics with the splitter on? if i don't go for the gtechniq for the wheels i'll use my z-cs probably


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

andrewst500 said:


> its never been standard mountune from new:thumb:


bet it would of been nearer 130 standard... nice to see ford being acurate as usual lol


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> bet it would of been nearer 130 standard... nice to see ford being acurate as usual lol


bet your right


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> rubbish iPhone camera
> I'll get some more pics over the weekend if I get the chance to wash it


Now that does look proprer smart

and will be even more mint when you apply your own personal touch:thumb:


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

one thing i do is spray the rear drums with chemical guys bare bones keeps them rust free and looking good


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

andrewst500 said:


> bet your right


ford's book figure of 9.9 secs 0-60 is probably well out too. did'nt feel much slower than my ST through the gears tbh


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Looking good Kev. TBH, i really like the mountune wheels with the yellow strip around them. Although it looks smart as it is mate.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

andrewst500 said:


> one thing i do is spray the rear drums with chemical guys bare bones keeps them rust free and looking good


interesting, iirc they are in pretty good condition already, i might seal them with z-cs otherwise..


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

mattastra said:


> Looking good Kev. TBH, i really like the mountune wheels with the yellow strip around them. Although it looks smart as it is mate.


cheers matt :thumb: quite like those wheels too, not too keen on the yellow part though tbh..


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> cheers matt :thumb: quite like those wheels too, not too keen on the yellow part though tbh..


dont get the yellow looks chavy the carbon looks nice


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

what do you use on the rear bumper 'diffuser' andrew?


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

TBH, your both are right, i just had another look at both and i think the normal black ones look good. This would look good sprayed piano black.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

mattastra said:


> TBH, your both are right, i just had another look at both and i think the normal black ones look good. This would look good sprayed piano black.


or carbon wrapped - :argie:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Could be an expensive option, as i'd like to keep the same theme running throughout the car, however it would look even better :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

mattastra said:


> Could be an expensive option, as i'd like to keep the same theme running throughout the car, however it would look even better :thumb:


good point, would be the roof next


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

crikey, they have gone up a fair wack in value!! my sister paid £12k for a brand spanker with all the extras in march 09

superb little car tho, sort the front knuckles / hubs out, they have been rusty from day 1 on my sisters, REALLY need to sort them out :lol:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Blimey! Mk.7 by now - I can remember designing the official club T-Shirt for the FCGB when the Mk.4 came out :lol: Kinda lost touch myself when the Mk.3s came out tbh 

Looks cool as that Kev, especially in the Frozen White - definitely a car that works well in that colour :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Viper said:


> Blimey! Mk.7 by now - I can remember designing the official club T-Shirt for the FCGB when the Mk.4 came out :lol: Kinda lost touch myself when the Mk.3s came out tbh
> 
> Looks cool as that Kev, especially in the Frozen White - definitely a car that works well in that colour :thumb:


showing your age there mark :lol:
thanks :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

ianFRST said:


> crikey, they have gone up a fair wack in value!! my sister paid £12k for a brand spanker with all the extras in march 09
> 
> superb little car tho, sort the front knuckles / hubs out, they have been rusty from day 1 on my sisters, REALLY need to sort them out :lol:


skimping on paint, no doubt


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Mark - whats happened to your profile / avatar?...


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> what do you use on the rear bumper 'diffuser' andrew?


chemical guys new look trim gel works really well and lasts


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

heres a few of mine 















[


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I would go Werkstat Kev, it's so easy and looks fab on white.

Also nice car KeV!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Dipesh said:


> I would go Werkstat Kev, it's so easy and looks fab on white.
> 
> Also nice car KeV!


cheers chap :thumb:

looks great andrew :argie: mats look good too, are they a good fit?


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> cheers chap :thumb:
> 
> looks great andrew :argie: mats look good too, are they a good fit?


there a great fit


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

thanks andrew, just got the car home


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

What options have you got Kev?

List on these with no extras is £14k, but I can get one brand new for £11319 which isn't bad!


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

RussZS said:


> What options have you got Kev?
> 
> List on these with no extras is £14k, but I can get one brand new for £11319 which isn't bad!


thats not bad at all russ,use the left over cash and mountune it:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

RussZS said:


> What options have you got Kev?
> 
> List on these with no extras is £14k, but I can get one brand new for £11319 which isn't bad!


street pack (17" wheels and rear tints), bluetooth, voice control, usb socket (think those three are part of one package, not sure tbh). think the wipers and air con are automatic as well. either way, its got enough toys for me  
also got over two years warranty left, years tax and its about two years away from it first mot.
just uploading a few pics now - although i'll get plenty when it gets some tlc


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

typically poor iphone camera quality im afraid 



















easy to clean wheel design..



















looks orange but its actually red..



















and as im such a tart, i love the key design 




























full write up to come next weekend hopefully :thumb:


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

very nice kev:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

andrewst500 said:


> very nice kev:thumb:


like im suprised you said that, when its indentical to your one bar the mountune bits


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Lovely Kev! Great Spec! Looking forward to seeing it all pampered! And hopefully 'in the flesh' sometime! There's something so nice about the latest Fiestas!

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

thanks Clive :thumb:


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Nice looking car Kev. White looks like a nice shade.

Not so keen on the dashboard, looks a bit too much like a transformer for this old timer :lol:

Saying that though my 72 year old father loves his.:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Will-S said:


> Nice looking car Kev. White looks like a nice shade.
> 
> Not so keen on the dashboard, looks a bit too much like a transformer for this old timer :lol:
> 
> Saying that though my 72 year old father loves his.:thumb:


cheers Will :thumb:


----------



## JCW85 (Oct 29, 2009)

Those pictures are pants Kev  but on the other hand car's looking nice - how many miles have you travelled today?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

JCW85 said:


> Those pictures are pants Kev  but on the other hand car's looking nice - how many miles have you travelled today?


I know, iPhone cameras are c**p :lol: and it was getting dark as well. only back home from maidstone so far, got to go back tomorrow morning as I forgot to take some paperwork with me today that they need, then I'm using it to go to my nephews christening in the afternoon


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

looking very nice kev, really like the mk7's and think white is the best colour. The mountune pack sounds good if it takes it upto 153bhp, not sure on the weight of these but definately able to surprise a few people with it.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

ant_s said:


> looking very nice kev, really like the mk7's and think white is the best colour. The mountune pack sounds good if it takes it upto 153bhp, not sure on the weight of these but definately able to surprise a few people with it.


thanks any, its only meant to up the power from 120 to 140 iirc, so andrews one has done very well


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

do u want to by the zaino back kev looks good bud


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

-tom- said:


> do u want to by the zaino back kev looks good bud


cheers tom, think im going to try the werkstat kit for now thanks for the offer though :thumb:


----------

